# Dinner Tonight on the BIG GREEN EGG!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Had some steaks marinating fer a few days, sliced a gator jowl in half and seasoned it, and the ole lady threw together some shrimp in the skillet....Baked taters, bread and salad (I don't eat rabbit food)...came out purty dern good!!! Time fer a nap!

Got the BGE up to 700 and chunked the gator and steaks on fer 2 min each side! Came out a bit more done then I like and that's the 1st time fer grilled gator but it was purty dern sporty!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Funny, my phone must have lost signal or something.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Funny, my phone must have lost signal or something.



Must be a wide spread outage, same issue in Pcola...:whistling:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That'd be a heck-uv-a drive fer you Mike!!! no soooo much fer Chase though! Had fried gator last night and grilled tonight, grilled was far better....got the tail bone that I'm gonna smoke and make Wades fish dip w/ gator!:thumbup:


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

What would you compare the grilled gator to? Ive never had gator and it just sounds like something I wouldnt want to clean and prepare lol.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Disco said:


> What would you compare the grilled gator to? Ive never had gator and it just sounds like something I wouldnt want to clean and prepare lol.


A party on your tongue. It's basically a mixture of chicken and fish, the ultimate white meat. Gator tacos, mmmmmmm.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Funny, my phone must have lost signal or something.


I guess the rain knocked out my land line also....Hell ya coulda just hollered out the back door...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Disco....its almost the consistancy of a clam. Very white meat, very good! Now cleaning, heck of a job!!!! Long time especially not knowing what you are doing!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Good Job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------

